# A couple of poisons that I found and one I don't know about.



## Wolverine (Jan 23, 2014)

I have only found a few poison bottles and here are two of them. Sorry about the bad pictures but the strychnia bottle has very weak embossing and is hard to get a good photo. I have always wondered if the bottle in the 2nd picture was a poison. It looks the same on both sides and there is not a panel for a label. The mold seam stops a half inch from the lip and has a number embossed on the bottom "848". I would like to know your thoughts about this bottle. Thanks.Wolverine.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 25, 2014)

The bottle on the right is not a poison.  It looks like a booze decanter.  Just need the top and a few glasses to make a set.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the comment and I guess I should of posted the size. It's 3 inches tall by 1 and three quarter inches wide. You can't really tell from the picture but the bottle is diamond shaped.Wolverine.


----------



## jerry2143 (Jan 25, 2014)

The bottle on the right with the hobnails  is a perfume bottle.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 26, 2014)

Your right, at 3" that changes things.... perfume it is.


----------

